# Dust collector remote



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm getting ready to move my Shop Fox collector to a small shed on the shop porch....
Looking for experience on what brand(s) of stop/start remotes are reliable.... 
It's a 220 volt unit.....


----------



## fire65 (Apr 27, 2013)

I have the Long Ranger made by Penn State, got it from Grizzly. Been using it for years with no problems.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have this one purchased from Woodcraft. I think a Woodcraft brand of the Lone Ranger. My unit is 120V.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/20...olt-dust-collector-remote-control-switch.aspx

A 240V unit is also available.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/20...olt-dust-collector-remote-control-switch.aspx

The unit is soft start, so does not have a "clunk" when starting.

I purchased this to replace an X10 switchable outlet which died and was causing interference with other modules in the house.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

i prefer not having to activate a second switch for dust collection when i activate a power tool so i use these:

http://www.ivacswitch.com/index.action

top flight products from a top flight company.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I used a Long Ranger for about 9 years before I dropped the remote once too often onto the concrete....then it started working intermittently. I replaced it with a Shop Fox that came with 2 remotes and was quite a bit cheaper. It broke within a year...the outlet on the main box simply fell apart. Now I use what I consider the blongest lived option. Get a commercial relay, one that's switched on/off with a simple lamp remote. You can get the relay at most industrial suppliers like McMaster, Grainger, MSC, etc. The lamp switch you get at the box store for about $10-$15. Then you need about $10 worth of odds and ends (a box for the relay, etc.) and you have a life time remote. If the worst happens and the lamp switch remotes quits working, you keep a spare on hand, switch it out and you're back in business. You will need a 120V service near the relay for the lamp switch, but is about the biggest drawback to this system.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

fire65 said:


> I have the Long Ranger made by Penn State, got it from Grizzly. Been using it for years with no problems.


Same here... A great product. (It's Penn State Industries, btw.)

Sometimes mine will lose its programming. (Twice in 10 years or so.) I just follow the instructions on the side of the unit to reprogram the remote to the main unit.


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

rrich said:


> Same here... A great product. (It's Penn State Industries, btw.)
> 
> Sometimes mine will lose its programming. (Twice in 10 years or so.) I just follow the instructions on the side of the unit to reprogram the remote to the main unit.


Ordered one of these today..... Thanx for the input....


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I have a Delta 50-760 DC with the PSI remote which I have used for about 4 years and I noticed something strange when I went to unplug the DC from the control unit, the prongs of the plug are melted in the socket. I could not remove the plug even with a screw driver (of course I unplugged the power first). Anyone else experience the same thing?


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

definitely not a good sign. sounds like the remote control receiver is under rated for the DC's required amperage.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

toolguy1000 said:


> definitely not a good sign. sounds like the remote control receiver is under rated for the DC's required amperage.


PSI recommends for 1.5 hp DC's:blink:


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Even so, something caused too much current to go through it to cause damage like that. Maybe the DC needs a going over, but something went wrong.


----------

